

What are the prereqs to be able to read martin lof? - evrim

I&#x27;m looking for pre books to be able to read martin lof. I&#x27;m familiar with denotational&#x2F;operational semantics, some functional programming, galois theory, algebraic geometry, point set topology, first order logic systems like gentzen, hilbert.<p>thnx in advance.
======
fxr
I think you may want to take a look at TTFP book by Simon Thompson:
[https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/sjt/TTFP/](https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/sjt/TTFP/)

